# [SOLUCIONADO]Intentando instalar firefox (FFI)

## vndecid

Hola soy vndecid , hace relativamente poco que estoy con gentoo (una semana) y un par de años 5 o 6 en el mundo de Linux

Hasta ahora la amyoria de las cosas que me propuse hacer en gentoo funcionaron o funcionaron a medias gracias a la cnatidad de tutoriales que hay en la red yy gracias a este foro .

Pero hay algo que relamente ya me esta sacando de mis casillas y me esta poniendo DEMASIADO! nervioso

Esto es la instalacion de firefox

Cuento:

Era un dia de frio y me propuse a instalar firefox despues de haber instalado KDE asi que :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

pero no fue tan agradable como las demas compilaciones 

```
dhcppc1 firefox # emerge mozilla-firefox

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1

 * xulrunner-1.9.0.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xulrunner-1.9.0.10-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xulrunner-1.9.0.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Unpacking xulrunner-1.9.0.10-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work/mozilla ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_flex-configure-LANG.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   001-xul_gentoo_install_dirs.patch ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   002-bzXXX_pc_honour_system_nspr_nss.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   055_firefox-2.0_gfbsd-pthreads.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   063_firefox-rpath-3.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   064_firefox-nsplugins-v3.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   068_firefox-nss-gentoo-fix.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   080_gcc-4.4-elif.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   085-arm-gcc42.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   090-unaligned.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   095_glibc_maxpathlen.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   100-system-hunspell-corrections.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   800-bsd_include.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch-1139.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 5244:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch'

 *             environment, line 2142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1:

 * Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch-1139.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 5244:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch'

 *             environment, line 2142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Bien bien bien ...a no deseperarce para eso esta el foro y google fantastico busco el error y LO ENCUENTRO! en este foro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-782543-highlight-netlibs+xulrunner.html

basicamente lo que entendi que habia que hacer era cambiar de nombre a xulrunner-1.8-gcc-4.4.patch que estaba en /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files por  066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch

y hacer un ebuild /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1.ebuild manifest

emerjo de vuelta firefox

.....Tampoco funciono   :Confused: 

Ok Ok no me voy a ahogar en un vaso de agua me baje la version de firefox desde la pagina.

En efecto pude hacerlo andar ejejcutando ./firefox del firefox que me baje pero es UN ASCO todo supercuadrado! para eso supongo yo que esta el firefox-bin el precompilado.

Ok ./firefox-bin -->> JEJE pide la libreria XUL ! la que me da el error  :Mad: 

Asi que me fijo en los paquetes que vienen en gentoo y instalo net-libs/xulrunner-bin con ese paquete LOGRO zafar de esa libreria pero los problemas NO TERMINAN!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

martin@dhcppc1 ~/firefox $ ./firefox-bin

./firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: ./firefox-bin: undefined symbol: NS_LogInit

Ok buscamos de vuelta en google pero la pagina que parece tener la solucion a mi problema YA NO EXISTE!! Y NO H AY CACHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Noooo   :Crying or Very sad:   esto me colmo y por eso  pregunto que es lo que esta pasando ...

desde ya MUCHISIMAS graciasLast edited by vndecid on Sun Jul 26, 2009 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> basicamente lo que entendi que habia que hacer era cambiar de nombre a xulrunner-1.8-gcc-4.4.patch que estaba en /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files por 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch 

 

Pues me da a mi que entendiste mal. No tienes que cambiarle el nombre a nada, si no tienes el archivo 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch (cosa rara) lo que tienes que hacer es crearlo y luego hacer el ebuild manifest.

El contenido de ese archivo es este:

```
mozjs stuff is actually in /unstable not in /stable

Causes bugs like http://bugs.gentoo.org/275318

Upstream bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500645

Will likely be fixed in 1.9.2

---

--- xulrunner/installer/mozilla-js.pc.in        2009-06-26 08:37:34.458635913 -0500

+++ xulrunner/installer/mozilla-js.pc.in        2009-06-26 08:38:13.623656097 -0500

@@ -1,10 +1,11 @@

 prefix=%prefix%

 sdkdir=%sdkdir%

 includedir=%includedir%

+includetypes=unstable

 Name: JavaScript

 Description: The Mozilla JavaScript Library

 Version: %MOZILLA_VERSION%

 Requires: %NSPR_NAME% >= %NSPR_VERSION%

 Libs: -L${sdkdir}/lib -lmozjs

-Cflags: -I${includedir}/stable -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE

+Cflags: -I${includedir}/${includetypes} -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE
```

Una vez hecho eso debería aplicar el parche y continuar la instalación correctamente.

Saludos.

----------

## vndecid

No che sigo con lo mismo  :Sad: 

Ahora en /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files tengo  3 archivos

file:///usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch

file:///usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/xulrunner-1.8-gcc-4.4.patch

file:///usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/xulrunner.conf

el primero  tiene el contenido que vos me diste

el segundo 

```
Port to gcc-4.4, bug 270093

Patch by Evan Teran

---

--- mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsAppRunner.cpp

+++ mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsAppRunner.cpp

@@ -1370,7 +1370,7 @@ XRE_GetBinaryPath(const char* argv0, nsI

   if (NS_FAILED(rv))

     return rv;

 

-#elif

+#else

 #error Oops, you need platform-specific code here

 #endif

 
```

el tercero

```

# Registration file generated by xulrunner. Do not edit.

[version]

GRE_PATH=instpath

xulrunner=true

javaxpcom=1

```

que hago?

creo y edito el archivo parche

```
mozjs stuff is actually in /unstable not in /stable 

causes bugs like http://bugs.gentoo.org/275318 

Upstream bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500645 

Will likely be fixed in 1.9.2 

--- 

--- xulrunner/installer/mozilla-js.pc.in        2009-06-26 08:37:34.458635913 -0500 

+++ xulrunner/installer/mozilla-js.pc.in        2009-06-26 08:38:13.623656097 -0500 

@@ -1,10 +1,11 @@ 

prefix=%prefix% 

sdkdir=%sdkdir% 

includedir=%includedir% 

+includetypes=unstable 

 

Name: JavaScript 

Description: The Mozilla JavaScript Library 

Version: %MOZILLA_VERSION% 

Requires: %NSPR_NAME% >= %NSPR_VERSION% 

Libs: -L${sdkdir}/lib -lmozjs 

-Cflags: -I${includedir}/stable -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE 

+Cflags: -I${includedir}/${includetypes} -DXP_UNIX -DJS_THREADSAFE

```

despues

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1.ebuild manifest  
```

y

```
 emerge mozilla-firefox
```

y lo de siempre

```

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1

 * xulrunner-1.9.0.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * xulrunner-1.9.0.10-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xulrunner-1.9.0.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Unpacking xulrunner-1.9.0.10-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/work/mozilla ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_flex-configure-LANG.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   001-xul_gentoo_install_dirs.patch ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   002-bzXXX_pc_honour_system_nspr_nss.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   055_firefox-2.0_gfbsd-pthreads.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   063_firefox-rpath-3.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   064_firefox-nsplugins-v3.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   068_firefox-nss-gentoo-fix.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   080_gcc-4.4-elif.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   085-arm-gcc42.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   090-unaligned.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   095_glibc_maxpathlen.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   100-system-hunspell-corrections.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   800-bsd_include.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch-22229.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 5244:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch'

 *             environment, line 2142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1:

 * Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch-22229.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 5244:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch'

 *             environment, line 2142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: 066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Haaaaay dios mio

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola vndecid

Te doy parte de mi experiencia:

1. cuando quieras instalar algún paquete nuevo emerge -pv paquete-version esto te dirá las dependencias y las USE (para lo que quieras compilar) en el handbook se explica mejor.

2. paciencia que si se puede.  :Very Happy: 

3. este glorioso foro.  :Wink: 

yo aprendí mucho de mi amigo Eleazar y de los administradores, guros y demás participantes de este foro, tu también lo lograras  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vndecid

Se pudo lo que hice fue ESTO no desde el konqueror desde la consola

nano /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/files/066-fix-includedir-mozilla-js.patch

va a aparecer un archivo vacio.

Peguele el supuesto contenido del archivo

despues 

ebuild /usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1.ebuild manifest 

y por ultimo emerge mozilla-firefox

No se si se funciona bien por que ahora esta compilando el xulrunner no el mozilla  :Razz: !

ITEKIMAS!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cuando fué la última vez que hiciste emerge --sync?

Salud! (che)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vndecid

Creo que despues de la instalacion pero la realidad es que no se para que sirve   :Rolling Eyes:   igual ahora lo tengo funcionando al gentoo  :Very Happy:  con firefox ahora tengo que ir por HAL, por OppenOffice y por GFXboot ademas de tratar de instalar como la gente el splash  :Razz: 

```
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/7642/snapshot1y.png
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *vndecid wrote:*   

> Creo que despues de la instalacion pero la realidad es que no se para que sirve   

 

A ver si esto ayuda un poco...

Salud!

----------

